# The Unfry - potatoes



## kadesma (Sep 22, 2009)

We love these and will be making them on sunday to go with grilled chops. Cut your potatoes as you would for french fries. Melt 6 Tab. of butter in shallow baking pan, add your potatoes and salt them well.Bake 20-30 min turning now and then...Sprinkle with more salt and about 6-7 tab of freshly grated parmesan cheese, bake another  2-3 min. These are so yummy, we prefer them to french fries..put into a 425 oven, cut fries thin if you want them crispy.Sorry I didn't add this yesterday. 
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 22, 2009)

Kades, I will certainly try them.  I am making my parmesan chicken strips tomorrow and these will go nicely with them!  We love paremesan in this house so you can't use too much!  I might add some of the fresh herbs from my garden with the parmesan on the potatoes.  I am over run and don't need to dry any more for the winter. 

Thanks for sharing.  We all love your recipes and ideas!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 22, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Kades, I will certainly try them.  I am making my parmesan chicken strips tomorrow and these will go nicely with them!  We love paremesan in this house so you can't use too much!  I might add some of the fresh herbs from my garden with the parmesan on the potatoes.  I am over run and don't need to dry any more for the winter.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  We all love your recipes and ideas!


Laurie,
I made a batch at noon to feed Ethan and his mom, my other daughter showed up and brought Carson, those fries dissapeared faster than snow in july..Carson hates potatoes but we got him to agree to one...Well he left here full of fries We had to separate him and Livie they were getting ready to argue over the last few fries...What a circus this noon wasI got to taste the fries and they are wonderful,must be the butter and the thinness of the potatoes..
kades


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Kadesma! These sound great, are you baking them at 350?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 23, 2009)

beginner_chef said:


> Hey Kadesma! These sound great, are you baking them at 350?


I put them into a 425 oven for 20-30 min they will get crispy this way if you cut them very thin. The Parmesan on top is so yummy...I hope you like them
kades


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Sep 24, 2009)

Alright, well attempt #1 at this failed... I think the dish I baked them in was too small and thick. I baked them for 30 min. and they never got crispy, just soggy and all fell apart. I'm going to try it again tonight and try using a cookie sheet. Did you use something like a 9x13 casserole dish? Or something more like a cookie sheet?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 24, 2009)

beginner_chef said:


> Alright, well attempt #1 at this failed... I think the dish I baked them in was too small and thick. I baked them for 30 min. and they never got crispy, just soggy and all fell apart. I'm going to try it again tonight and try using a cookie sheet. Did you use something like a 9x13 casserole dish? Or something more like a cookie sheet?


I'm sorry this happened..my potatoes were each about this long ---------- and about this thick (---)
I cut them thin and small and Put them on a large cookie sheet with melted butter then salted and let them go. I just made sure they were not touching. After 15 min I used a spatula and turned them and added  more parmesan..They were really good just make sure they are thin.
kades


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 25, 2009)

kadesma said:


> We love these and will be making them on sunday to go with grilled chops. Cut your potatoes as you would for french fries. Melt 6 Tab. of butter in shallow baking pan, add your potatoes and salt them well.Bake 20-30 min turning now and then...Sprinkle with more salt and about 6-7 tab of freshly grated parmesan cheese, bake another 2-3 min. These are so yummy, we prefer them to french fries..put into a 425 oven, cut fries thin if you want them crispy.Sorry I didn't add this yesterday.
> kadesma


 

Just seeing this today.  Duly copied and saved.  I know w bunch of folks who would like to have some of these.   Thanks, Kades!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 25, 2009)

beginner_chef said:


> Alright, well attempt #1 at this failed... I think the dish I baked them in was too small and thick. I baked them for 30 min. and they never got crispy, just soggy and all fell apart. I'm going to try it again tonight and try using a cookie sheet. Did you use something like a 9x13 casserole dish? Or something more like a cookie sheet?


 
For the record, whenever you are baking or roasting vegetables and you want them to be crispy, it is important that you use a pan that is large enough so the pieces don't touch.  A half-sheet pan will fit in most ovens, and is (imho) the best vehicle for roasting vegetables -- whether potatoes or otherwise.  

This yummy-sounding dish is just a variation on roasted potatoes.  I know you are going to have good luck with this!  and welcome to DC!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 25, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Just seeing this today.  Duly copied and saved.  I know w bunch of folks who would like to have some of these.   Thanks, Kades!


You're more than welcome..Just make sure to cut em thin and not let them touch and I think you will love them like we do. My daughter made some and used veggie oil awk what a mess, it's got to be butter
kades


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes there is just no substitute for butter!


----------

